# Breed?



## hacharlton (Apr 17, 2011)

We bought my son a new goat at an auction yesterday.
Its a Billy kid but that is all I know. His horns are sticking up about 1/4"
Any help with breed and age would be great. I believe his momma was there and she was black and looked to be a small breed maybe Pygmy.


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I would say the child is human and the goat is probably a Nigerian Dwarf  
_
sorry I'm in a strange mood today_


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks Nigie to me too.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 17, 2011)

For breed, I'm gonna say Nigi or Nigi-Pyg. 
As for age, I am going to go ahead and say 5-6 weeks old, where horns are already 1/4 inch in length. That is about how long the horns were on the kids I got last year when they were 5-6 weeks old.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't see Nigerian there... since he's smallish he could be a cross, but those are definitely not nigerian ears.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think he's Nigerian either.  Looks Boer or Nubian cross to me...


----------



## lilhill (Apr 18, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I don't think he's Nigerian either.  Looks Boer or Nubian cross to me...


  That would be my guess.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm thinking Pyg x Nub or Pyg x Kinder...they sure look like kinder ears.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2011)

I was thinking boer crossed with some kind of dwarf breed, but I am not familiar with dwarf breed coloring. If you take off the head it looks boer. Be interesting to see how big he gets.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 18, 2011)

Being from an auction, it could have 2,3,4....any number of breeds mixed in there, like a mixed-breed animal shelter dog. I say call it a mutt goat and love it anyway. If it's going to be a pet, you will not want to leave it intact, get it neutered.


----------

